# What Makes a Great Photo (one word posts only)



## pugnacious33 (Dec 16, 2009)

Depth.


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 16, 2009)

creativity


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 16, 2009)

Interest.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 16, 2009)

Moment.


----------



## icassell (Dec 16, 2009)

Pow


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2009)

c_a_m_e_r_a


----------



## Chiller (Dec 16, 2009)

Walmart


----------



## Shockey (Dec 16, 2009)

light


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 16, 2009)

Imagination


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 16, 2009)

subject


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

Photographer


----------



## JDMTyler3326 (Dec 16, 2009)

Creativity


----------



## FrankLamont (Dec 16, 2009)

Emotion


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 16, 2009)

Kutcher?


----------



## DScience (Dec 16, 2009)

boobs


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2009)

Light.


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Dec 16, 2009)

absorbing


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 16, 2009)

Memory.


----------



## the Virginian (Dec 16, 2009)

Mystery.


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 16, 2009)

story


----------



## Overread (Dec 16, 2009)

viewers


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 16, 2009)

published


----------



## camz (Dec 16, 2009)

_mind_




DScience said:


> boobs



 that too!


----------



## craig (Dec 16, 2009)

Nikon

)'(


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 16, 2009)

Exploring


----------



## iflynething (Dec 16, 2009)

Adventure


----------



## Scout (Dec 16, 2009)

Inspiration


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 16, 2009)

"L"


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 16, 2009)

"pop"


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 16, 2009)

vision


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 16, 2009)

Greatness.



(Is that cheating?)


----------



## mrbarker (Dec 16, 2009)

Vision


----------



## Garbz (Dec 17, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> Emotion



:thumbup:


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 17, 2009)

NIKON?


----------



## _Onlettinggo (Dec 17, 2009)

Composition.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> NIKON?


 
CANON!!!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 17, 2009)

Clouds.


----------



## Brieff (Dec 17, 2009)

background


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 17, 2009)

bokeh


----------



## lamergod (Dec 17, 2009)

Lighting!


----------



## JLEphoto (Dec 17, 2009)

Drama.


----------



## Imagine That (Dec 17, 2009)

Emotion

We are Wedding Photographers Birmingham - Imagine That Studios


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

Intrigue.


----------



## Goontz (Dec 17, 2009)

PENTAX! 


oh, wait...nevermind.


----------



## kate21 (Dec 17, 2009)

me


----------



## Overread (Dec 17, 2009)

Otter!!


----------



## Battou (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## Mendoza (Dec 17, 2009)

transcendency


----------



## jtee (Dec 17, 2009)

Composition.


----------



## boomer (Dec 17, 2009)

Colors


----------



## epp_b (Dec 27, 2009)

Impact.


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 27, 2009)

DScience said:


> boobs



LMAO


----------



## mishele (Dec 27, 2009)

Payday!!!!!


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 27, 2009)

story


----------



## OGDaniel (Dec 27, 2009)

insight


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 27, 2009)

PERSON-TAKING-IT


----------



## lakers808 (Dec 29, 2009)

visuallize... im the youngest one here


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Dec 29, 2009)

moment


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2009)

Narrative


----------



## 888 Photography (Dec 31, 2009)

Focus...


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2009)

emotion


----------



## adwolfe12 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sensor?


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jan 1, 2010)

Me


----------



## WTF? (Jan 1, 2010)

^him


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Emotion


----------



## TokZik (Jan 1, 2010)

lighting


----------



## george elsasser (Jan 6, 2010)

Soul


----------



## themedicine (Jan 6, 2010)

Tension


----------



## Casshew (Jan 6, 2010)

WTF? said:


> ^him


----------



## kkamin (Jan 16, 2010)

heart


----------



## Turbo (Jan 16, 2010)

Donkeys.


----------



## giorgio (Jan 16, 2010)

Feeling


----------



## nathanlegiehn (Jan 16, 2010)

CHARACTER!


----------



## Kertesz (Jan 21, 2010)

Nikon!

Bruce
Photography Matters


----------

